Ask HN: How do you read Hacker News on mobile in 2016? - kokonotu
======
joshschreuder
If you're on iOS, I really like Minihack

[https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/minihack-hacker-news-
client/...](https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/minihack-hacker-news-
client/id631108846?mt=8)

~~~
kokonotu
Thanks for suggestion! I will try this later.

------
Longhanks
Using my phone's web browser (in my case, Safari). The only thing bothering me
is I can't collapse comment sections. Otherwise, it's fine.

------
alistproducer2
I prefer Chrome to the Android app.

------
personjerry
I think a poll is better suited for this question.

